# Krytox vs. Silicone



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

I just pickup my 2008 Eos (yeah buddy!) and in the owners manual it says to use silicone to maintain the gaskets. It does not mention anything about krytox or special lubricants. just plain old silicone. I was wondering if this is new and the $95 krytox was a bit much to expect owners to constantly buy.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*

Check the part number listed....


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (mark_d_drake)*

I didn't see any part numbers mentioned. It just said use silicone no reference to anything special. Does the 2007 book show the part number?
A.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_I was wondering if this is new and the $95 krytox was a bit much to expect owners to constantly buy.

Very little Krytox goes a long, long way. Call another dealer to see if you can get it cheaper.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*

The part number is G052 172 A1. Please refer to this post " How to solve (or prevent) Eos Roof leaks - * pictures are now back * ( 1 ... 4 5 6 ) "
It will tell you all you need to know about treating your seals.
Andy


_Modified by cb391 at 11:53 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (cb391)*

yeah thanks, I read everything about treating the gaskets, I've order krytox from GMpartdirect.com even before my car was delivered. Now the owners manual says use silicon. Nothing about krytox. I was just wondering what the 2007 manuals say in comparison.
Thanks


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_ Now the owners manual says use silicon. Nothing about krytox. I was just wondering what the 2007 manuals say in comparison.
Thanks

Since we do not know what context your information is in, you're gonna have to post up a picture from your owners manual to see if they are talking about the door seals, or the roof seals. We can't help you unless you provide more information. The owners manual never specifically said the DuPont tradename of "krytox", we made that determination by pulling the MSDS sheet for VW part number G 052 172 A1 which is specifically recommended for the roof seals, and it is 100% Krytox. See information below about use of correct and incorrect chemicals on the seals. The very last note on the page below specifically advises against silicone.
Volkswagen also lowered the price for G 052 172 A1. Its much less than $95 now, for the VW labled Krytox.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:38 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Awsome. That is the same page in my 2008 manual and it now says to use silicone. The warnings against silicone are gone. I'll have to figure out how to get a picture posted of the page. 
Thanks alot. 
A.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_ I was wondering if this is new and the $95 krytox was a bit much to expect owners to constantly buy.

It's not $95 anymore. It's like $52, check with your dealer.
Very surprised to hear silicon is now recommended!! Especially after documented warning specifically against it! I wonder if the seal material has changed? Perhaps we need some "inside" insight. Michael??


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (solarflare)*

I've used silicone lubricants on car gaskets for over 40 years and have never had a rubber gasket fail, destroyed or fall apart. I don't know what VW uses that silicone would cause to fail. It will be interesting to find out if the '08 models are using a different gasket material than the '07s. Maybe a deletion by mistake in the '08 manual? Can I send back my Krytox for a refund? LOL I'm glad to find that the gasket under the back lite doesn't need Krytox because it's not rubber. I noticed when I put Krytox on it that it was absorbed instantly as a fabric would do. bob


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Very surprised to hear silicon is now recommended!! Especially after documented warning specifically against it! I wonder if the seal material has changed? Perhaps we need some "inside" insight. Michael??

Bump.
Michael???


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (SoCalMan)*

So on closer inspection; 2008 owner's manual Section 3.2 page 26 says use Silicon. page 27 says Do NOT use silicon. I called my dealer and they had no idea what I was talking about. they didn't even know the gaskets needed treating. 
There is absolutely no mention of Krytox. It's different than the 2007


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_
There is absolutely no mention of Krytox. It's different than the 2007 

I guess we can chalk this up to just another VW manual error. BTW, I don't think this special lubricant was ever referred to as "Krytox" in the '07 manual, only by its VW part number.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (solarflare)*

Just so its said, I think it would be wise to stick with Krytox under any circumstances.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_So on closer inspection; 2008 owner's manual Section 3.2 page 26 says use Silicon. page 27 says Do NOT use silicon. I called my dealer and they had no idea what I was talking about. they didn't even know the gaskets needed treating. 
There is absolutely no mention of Krytox. It's different than the 2007 

The Canadian version of the 2007 NAR owners manual (which I believe very closely mirrors the US version) does mention the use of silicone spray on *rubber* seals. (Note: that the CSC seals are reported to have a unique composition and are not the same as regular weatherstripping)
i.e. Page 20 under the heading Washing by Hand "Use a silicone spray to keep rubber seals pliable and help prevent freezing - do *not* spray the CSC roof seals." 
Page 21 under the heading Cleaning the CSC Roof "do not use any rubber cleaning products or appearance products that contain silicone; do not use any cleaning products containing acids, such as industrial dust removers or insect repellents."
Page 25 is posted above which clearly instructs to use only VW part # G 052 172 A1 which we have identified to be Dupont Krytox.
If the '08 owners manual is now recommending silicone use on the CSC seals it will be interesting to know if the seal material has changed, or if VW has performed some long term testing and determined that silicone is not a detriment to the seal material.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 9:25 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (just4fun)*

The dealer just told me to use silicone that dries on the gaskets and to ignore the warning in the book. Its an error. that's good news, silicone is only 2.19 for 10 oz. 
Adam.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*

I think you might want to get the dealer to get it in writing from VWofA that the warning in the book is an error before applying silicone. There's been a lot of detailed research in this area and unfortunately more than once case where customers have recieved some really bad advice from their dealers wrt to what to treat the seals with.
Are you now saying the 2008 owner's manual still contains the warning.. As soon as my local dealer gets a 2008 in stock I'm going over to check this in person..

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:43 AM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:44 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ unfortunately more than once case where customers have recieved some really bad advice from their dealers wrt to what to treat the seals with.


That should have been in bold, and neon, with a pyrotechnic display and laser light show.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
That should have been in bold, and neon, with a pyrotechnic display and laser light show.

Yes, but Floyd aren't touring right, maybe Genesis will have suitable


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (jjoerugged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoerugged* »_The dealer just told me to use silicone that dries on the gaskets and to ignore the warning in the book. Its an error. that's good news, silicone is only 2.19 for 10 oz. 
Adam.

I would be cautious following this advice without further confirmation. If the seals are comprimised, it is going to be an expensive and inconvenient repair.
Any chance you have the ability to scan the relevant pages from the manual and post them? It would be interesting to see how the warnings are displayed relative to the context of the rest of the page.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Krytox vs. Silicone (just4fun)*

Just for comparison, here are the other two pages from the 2007 NAR owners manual.
Note the yellow highlights.








Kevin


----------

